# CT Woman charged with providing alcohol, hotel room to teens



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Charlene Milia (Police photo)



(Southington-WTNH, Nov. 27, 2006 5:00 PM) _ A Southington mother is in trouble for allegedly providing a party for teenagers.
She's accused of renting a hotel room for a group of teens.

_by News Channel 8's Erin Cox_
Police say a Southington mom helped make a hotel party happen for six teens. She allegedly booked the rooms and supplied the booze.
"The investigation resulted in finding a 42-year-old woman who had rented two hotel rooms. This was a place were these teens were able to party," says Sgt. Lowell DePalma.
Charlene Milia now faces a string of charges including providing alcohol to minors.
Back in September, three 17-year-old boys and three 14-year-old girls were partying at a Marriott Hotel.
Police say it wasn't just beer and rum. Officers report cocaine and marijuana use by the teens. One boy is now charged with sexual assault.
"There was a sexual assault on one of the 14-year-old girls by one of the 17-year-old boys," says DePalma.
The 17-year-old is now charged with second degree sexual assault. 
Milia is being held $35,000 bond. The teens have not been identified by police.
All three of the boys attend Southington High School and school officials say they are reviewing each case. No decision has been made regarding discipline.

Video: http://www.wtnh.com/global/video/po...story.asp?S=5733046&nav=menu29_1&rnd=27382689


----------

